# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Get your SIG pics HERE!!!

## Nate

I went a little crazy with the sig pics..and had a lot of fun making them  :Smile: 

They are free for you all to put in your signature.  I would love to create more...if you want anything specific, just say so in this thread or shoot me a PM and i'll be glad to make you a custom sig picture!



























I will post more as I come up with more...

ENJOY!!

----------


## Kagez28

how about..."If It Bites....Bite It Back?  with a pic of a bp with it's mouth open or something.

----------


## lillyorchid

Those are very good Nate!

----------


## Nate

> how about..."If It Bites....Bite It Back?  with a pic of a bp with it's mouth open or something.


a pic of a snake with its mouth open is too big...height wise.  These are only 20px high, so I just used a bp with his tongue stickin out   :Razz:

----------


## Nate

> Those are very good Nate!


Thank you! I appreciate the kind words  :Smile:

----------


## Kagez28

that was quick...

is it ok if i use a couple of these on my little web page.  i have a page of links and banners would look very good with them.  i will give you all the credit.


thank you for the biting one, looks great.

----------


## Nate

certainly....use them on your page, other forums, where ever you wish.

----------


## darkangel

These look really great!

----------


## stangs13

Is it bad if I put other breeders in my sig? lol.

If you make a cornsnake one...youll get  1,000,000 bp.net points. :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## Petboy15

These are awesome Nate! Can you please make me one that says," Imma make it snow!" with a snow ball python on it? And one that says, "Stop clownin around!" with a clown ball?

Oh, I remembered I have a website! Can you malke one with RMAR Reptiles on it? With this color schemehttp://www.freewebs.com/rmarreptiles/


Thanks so much, these are cool.

----------


## NickMyers03

WOW now if i could only make those, want to paly around with something? just bought a domain and trying to think of a logo. could you make me one of those with a black backround and a cool blue font? name of business is going to be Nocturnal Herps.

----------


## Petboy15

know hwta, scratch that clown one, its dumb. Just the snow and the RMAR Reptiles one. Its really nice of you to do this.

----------


## JLC

Super-slick mini-banners, Nate!   :Good Job:

----------


## daaangconcepts

Those are great Nate!  :Good Job:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Great job  :Rock on:   can you make one with MySpace to put in my sig.

Please  :Very Happy:  !

----------


## Nate

Added a few more tonight  :Smile: 



















Enjoy  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sasquatch Art

They look awesome. Great job. I just love them

----------


## Alice

Nate, you are soooo creative! Those are great. How about a Florida Reptile Room in my colors?  PLease!   :Please:

----------


## Nate

Certainly Alice  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Added a few more tonight 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nate , thanks

----------


## Alice

> Certainly Alice


You are sooo amazing! Thanks

----------


## cueball

Dude...Naterson..wow..simply stalkertastik  :Bowdown:

----------


## recycling goddess

cue that IS by far the most disturbing avatar i've ever seen you use!

great job nate!!!

----------


## Shelby

Cool stuff Nate! They're slick. How's about a mod one? (Judy got an admin one I see)  :Razz:

----------


## JLC

> Cool stuff Nate! They're slick. How's about a mod one? (Judy got an admin one I see)


 :Whisper:  It's 'cause I'm _special_..... 

 :Razz:  

 :Bolt:

----------


## Jae iLL

those are real sick with it cuzzo, good stuff. I just sent you a pm with a request bruh, appreciate it if you could hook it up.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Thanks Nate, Love it! :Smile:

----------


## rabernet

Where's the NERD one? And Judy, I'm snagging yours too!  :Razz:

----------


## Laooda

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!    Man, those ROCK Nate!   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## Shelby

There's a NERD one in post #16 Robin.

----------


## rabernet

Thanks April, I missed it!

----------


## Emilio

Nate you are DA MAN!!

----------


## Petboy15

Thanks Nate! You rock! I see you used one of my own snakes too! Sweet!

----------


## NickMyers03

how do you add these to your sig? THANKS Nate i love the nocturnal herps one

----------


## NickMyers03

anyone?

----------


## recycling goddess

hey nate... how about one for timeless spirit, magi's magick spells, riftzone aquatics and my silkworms.  :Wink: 

of course one shining light on hugs would be great too!

----------


## Nate

> how do you add these to your sig? THANKS Nate i love the nocturnal herps one


Nick, check this out:

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/misc....bbcode#imgcode

Also, right click on the one you want, and just copy the entire image location and you can use that in the signature....i don't mind you guys using my bandwidth....You can also save it to a photobucket account and use that  :Smile:

----------


## Nate

> hey nate... how about one for timeless spirit, magi's magick spells, riftzone aquatics and my silkworms. 
> 
> of course one shining light on hugs would be great too!


Will do  :Very Happy: 

I've got a few requests lined up, so if you could bare with me for a bit, then i would appreciate it...

If you've made a request and haven't heard from me in a while, just shoot me a PM with a friendly reminder and I'll make sure to get it done  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

no rush... thanks so much nate!

----------


## jglass38

Nice job, web  guy!  Those are slick!

----------


## Nate

Few more added tonight  :Smile: 















Don't forget guys, you can link these to what ever site you want...
I hope you guys will use these on other forums as well.

I also don't mind if you guys use my bandwidth...so you can just use them straight off my site  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

you ROCK!!!!!

----------


## Shelby

Sweet.. now I have one.  :Razz:

----------


## Nikki0326

Man I was wondering where everyone got these, I was gettin jealous   :Sad:  . Very good job on the banners.

----------


## Ginevive

Hey, can you make one describing "Rural Pride?"

----------


## Ginevive

Thanks Nate-inator! I lub it  :Very Happy:

----------


## ladywhipple02

Yay for Buckeye Boa!!! I couldn't have asked for better, Nate, thanks so much!

----------


## Nate

And another one added today (thanks for the suggestion Christie!!)



And...I had the idea to give you guys a bit of a peak at what goes into these little sig pics!

Enjoy!  Watch It

(oh yeah...the video is 3x normal speed...i don't really work THAT fast)

----------


## JLC

Hehe.....you da 'choppin mastah!!!  :Very Happy:   Very cool video, Nate...and even cooler banner!

----------


## shhhli

augh nate! 

LASSO & DELETE! you drove me nuts trying to erase something hahahahaha i wish i knew how to record my actions in photoshop, alas i do not know  :Razz:

----------


## tigerlily

> And another one added today (thanks for the suggestion Christie!!)
> 
> 
> 
> And...I had the idea to give you guys a bit of a peak at what goes into these little sig pics!
> 
> Enjoy!  Watch It
> 
> (oh yeah...the video is 3x normal speed...i don't really work THAT fast)


Your very welcome.  It turned out wonderful!   :Bowdown:

----------


## Nate

newp...I never "delete" anything. I add a layer mask.  Adding a layer mask lets you paint out what you don't want...so if you screw up and don't realize that you deleted something you need, you can't get it back unless it's in the history.  With Layer Masks, you just use black and white...Black means delete, white means bring back..you can never accidentally delete something you may need later. Layer masks are the way to go..no doubt about it. :Wink: 

of course, that's "my way"...in Photoshop, there are 10 ways to do the same thing...preference is what it comes down to  :Good Job:

----------


## shhhli

> newp...I never "delete" anything. I add a layer mask.  Adding a layer mask lets you paint out what you don't want...so if you screw up and don't realize that you deleted something you need, you can't get it back unless it's in the history.  With Layer Masks, you just use black and white...Black means delete, white means bring back..you can never accidentally delete something you may need later. Layer masks are the way to go..no doubt about it.


bah i never use layer masks. i always make a copy of it and just hide it to the bottom.
i was wondering why something would change color when it looked like you were deleting- i thought you were going into a different layer accidentally  :Razz: 

i'll have to try that masking idea though, might save me some time.

----------


## Nate

> i'll have to try that masking idea though, might save me some time.


What I always do is create a layer below it that's a totally off the wall color....bight red (in this case), or bright blue or bright green..that lets me know  that the layer i'm working on with the mask is doing what it should be doing.  If i see a color that is not red, then that means something isn't right.  

It will save you a ton of time..I promise ...I've tried your method before  :Wink:

----------


## shhhli

> What I always do is create a layer below it that's a totally off the wall color....bight red (in this case), or bright blue or bright green..that lets me know  that the layer i'm working on with the mask is doing what it should be doing.  If i see a color that is not red, then that means something isn't right.  
> 
> It will save you a ton of time..I promise ...I've tried your method before


usually i just make copies if its a big base change in the image- like the original and for when i take the image into another direction (exposures contrasts, etc. i keep a copy of the raw image also and save as i get to cutting. though, most of that involves me cutting x and placing it into y. i cant really recall deleting something other than not saving a big copy of the entire image & running out of history. but i'm sure i'll defiantly find a use for it once i try it a few times, it never fails.

----------


## Peter Williams

damn that was awesome to watch...I wish I could put it in my sig...

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Hey Nate, how does my dumb arse get one of those on my sig?

----------


## Spaniard

> Hey Nate, how does my dumb arse get one of those on my sig?


I saved the picture to my computer, uploaded to my photobucket account and then placed the image code into my signature.

----------


## Broseph

dude i just highlighted the one i wanted the cut and pasted it in my sig...


> Hey Nate, how does my dumb arse get one of those on my sig?

----------


## Nate

exactly right.  You guys are more than welcome to use them straight from my web site...I have buku's of bandwidth...

----------


## Spaniard

> dude i just highlighted the one i wanted the cut and pasted it in my sig...


Well thats a lot easier than my way lol

Wish I knew that

----------


## West Coast Jungle

> exactly right.  You guys are more than welcome to use them straight from my web site...I have buku's of bandwidth...


What's your website addy?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

I think This is it. :Smile:  

**edit**

 no it wasn't a good link at all  :Embarassed:  

**end edit**


dr del

----------


## Kagez28

"nothing here... yet"


haha maybe not

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Well the only onther one I have is more of a work site - but it should let you contact him at least I think.

Linky 


But if that aint it then your going to have to wait till he comes back online I'm afraid. :Sad:  


dr del

----------


## Peter Williams

just quote him where ever he posted the one you want and youll see the link to it surrounded by "[IMG]  [/IMG]" and put that in your sig

----------


## Nate

You can also right click the image, click on "Properties", and then it tells you the location. you can copy and paste the entire url, and put it within [IMG][/IMG] tags.

----------


## Nate

Thanks to Peter Williams for this idea....

This one's for Steve.
  :Sad: 

and a few more this evening...













I've gotten quite a few requests, and I do appreciate them a lot!  If I still owe you a sig pic, just send me a PM with a little reminder and I will get it done right now  :Wink:

----------


## Peter Williams

Nate thanks for making it, I really appreciate it.

----------


## Laooda

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to nathanledet again."

ARGH!   :Embarassed:    Great stuff! I grabbed a few more!   :Very Happy:

----------


## MedusasOwl

Just saw where these are coming from, and lovin it!  :Judge:  Is it too late to get a Blue Gorgon one?

----------


## ladywhipple02

Hey Nate... can we Buckeye lovers get one for the best damn team in the land??? 


(OSU for you non-believers...)  :Very Happy:  

Thanks dude!

----------


## Reediculous

> Hey Nate... can we Buckeye lovers get one for the best damn team in the land??? 
> 
> 
> (OSU for you non-believers...)  
> 
> Thanks dude!



i love the sig you have now!   he did a good job on that one!

----------


## ladywhipple02

Yeah, he did an amazing job, agreed... Thanks Nate!

----------


## ADEE

awesome post!! i just might have to have you make one for my website if i dont figure it out myself lol.. you do an awesome job, they all look great!! When I get home this afternoon im going to have to nab a few for my siggy, here and elsewhere.

----------


## Hardwikk

Why don't you make a Sig pic that says "Got Frogs?" with a Hognose on it?

----------


## pythontricker

hey natan can i get the if it bites bite it back, my balls are bigger than yours, and the isnt it about time? if you could please do that for me that would be so great. thanks aton!

----------


## Patrick Long

yall can take mine for 8ball that i made

----------


## Nate

***********BIG UPDATE*********

Instead of looking through all of these posts to find which Sig Pic you want, I've spent the past few hours making a small application on my web site.

Now, all you need to do is visit this page, find which sig pic you want, and copy and paste BB Code into your signature.  You no longer have to hunt around for where the image is, and then find the whole url.  Everything is centralized in one easy to view page, with easy access to the code needed to display the image.

Enjoy  :Good Job:

----------


## OhClueless1

These are excellent!  Thanks

----------


## MedusasOwl

Lovin it, thank you!   :Good Job:

----------


## serpents-prey

can i get one that says "Leviathans" on a blue background with a bp on either side?
that would be so cool

----------


## ADEE

i thought i would add the one i made too. 

ill be working on a couple others tonight. great job nate on all the choices.

----------


## Jonny2184

> i thought i would add the one i made too. 
> 
> ill be working on a couple others tonight. great job nate on all the choices.


Sweet job!! Did you show that to Adam?

----------


## Patrick Long

yeah hes prolly seen em. we should have a contest on sigs

----------


## Jonny2184

> yeah hes prolly seen em. we should have a contest on sigs


SNAP, what a good idea... I see you have already started it! WICKED! 
http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=56760

Get Er done!

----------


## ADEE

no, i didnt show it to adam.. thank you  :Smile:  i was pleased with the way it came out. It is almost time, 5 more months before I can send payment but its better than forever which is how long i thought it *would* be before i could afford one of his snakes.

----------


## ladywhipple02

Hey Nate... do you think I can get a Buckeyes SIG?

Something red and grey with a buckeye leaf (like the one in my current sig)... and could it say "I BLEED Scarlet and Gray!"

Another one that says "Muck Fichigan" would be awesome as well  :Good Job:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Nate

fsho  :Good Job:

----------


## serpents-prey

nice!!  :Good Job:  thanx!  :Bowdown:  your a god.

----------


## Argentra

These are so cool... I already have the corn snake one. But I need to know..

HOW do you get multiple sig pix in your sig?? Every time I select another one it replaces the old one. Is there something else I have to do? Thanks for putting up with the ignorance.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Patrick Long

upload it to something like photobucket.com and the paste the [ i m g ] code

----------


## Nate

Argentra, 

in your sig, are you using [sigpic][/sigpic] ?

If so, delete that.  go to http://www.nathanledet.com/sigs

Copy the code of each bbcode for each image you want, and paste one under the other.. like so:


[url=http://www.nathanledet.com/sigs][img]http://www.nathanledet.com/sigs/8ballpythons01.jpg[/img][/url]
[url=http://www.nathanledet.com/sigs][img]http://www.nathanledet.com/sigs/sigbpnetuser.jpg[/img][/url]
[url=http://www.nathanledet.com/sigs][img]http://www.nathanledet.com/sigs/sigbiteback.jpg[/img][/url]




> upload it to something like photobucket.com and the paste the [ i m g ] code


Or, just use the bb code that i've already generated for you  :Good Job:

----------


## Patrick Long

> Or, just use the bb code that i've already generated for you


hahaha yeah you can do that! lol

----------


## Argentra

Ah, ok. Thanks, I'll give that a try.  :Smile:

----------


## serpents-prey

this might not make sense but could i get three seperate sig pics that you can put together? cause i want one with a bp hanging on a bar that says st. louis bps 
kinda like this;

      stl bps
/ /~~/ /~~/ /~~/ /
/~~/ /~~/ /~~/ /~

hope this makes sense

----------


## serpents-prey

nevermind i just realized how stupid this sounds

----------


## Nate

hehe send me a PM with a better explanation. i'm a little  :Confused:

----------


## Street Killer

thanks!

----------


## Sevo

Nate,
 what program did you use to make those mini banners. I really like them

great job

----------


## rabernet

Chris, check his signature - it will tell you where to make them. 

A little OT - we went to Mideaval Times (sp?) last night and they had a falcon do a bit of a show there, had it flying over the crowd before it went for the lure. Then I realized I completely missed out on you guys doing something here in the Atlanta area  :Sad:

----------


## Nate

> Nate,
>  what program did you use to make those mini banners. I really like them
> 
> great job


Chris I use Photoshop for everything.

----------


## Sevo

> Chris I use Photoshop for everything.


Man just looked at your web design page.. WOW, you do great work.  :Good Job: . It is amazing the stuff you can do with photoshop. I wish i had the talent to do what you can do..

again great work.

----------


## Nate

thanks Chris. I appreciate the comments.

Believe me, it is not something I learned to do in one night. I've been playing with Photoshop since version 6.0...since i was around 15. I still consider myself an amature compared to some.

----------


## Sevo

> thanks Chris. I appreciate the comments.
> 
> Believe me, it is not something I learned to do in one night. I've been playing with Photoshop since version 6.0...since i was around 15. I still consider myself an amature compared to some.


Man, that is great. I am just starting at 30  :No: .. I am also trying to tackle flash.. good god what a nightmare. It amazes what you guys can do. The software is so powerful now it just blows me out of the water. 

thanks for your help. I really appreciate it

----------


## serpents-prey

i have yet another request scratch the previous one can i get one that has BLEACH fanatic on it bold white lettering on a red and blue line like the upper half is red and the lower is blue with a eye shot of hollow ichigo for use on another site and this one if you guys would allow it

----------


## BulldogBalls

Nathan - you are great!  Not only are you capable of making those awesome little banners but you do requests? 

I don't know if I could make something so little look so good, and how on earth do you make them clickable links?    I like to think I'm not too bad at this computering stuff but it's my downfall!

----------


## ajfreptiles

How about mine Bro?

Andy Federico

Try and use this picture...but how about www.ajfreptiles.com

Thanks Andy Federico

----------


## Nate

> Nathan - you are great!  Not only are you capable of making those awesome little banners but you do requests? 
> 
> I don't know if I could make something so little look so good, and how on earth do you make them clickable links?    I like to think I'm not too bad at this computering stuff but it's my downfall!


Hey Thanks for the comments. I really appreciate it! 

All I have to do is make the image (which I use Photoshop for).  The forum software that we use here at ball-pythons.net makes it so I can attach a URL tag to the image and make it clickable..  When you see something like [url]http://www.ball-pythons.net[/url] that means you can click what ever is between the url tags. I simply place img tags between the url tags so you can click on the image and it takes you where ever you specify.  To see the url and img tags, go to http://www.nathanledet.com/sigs and look at the BB code.  That's the code that makes them "function"




> How about mine Bro?
> 
> Andy Federico
> 
> Try and use this picture...but how about www.ajfreptiles.com
> 
> Thanks Andy Federico
> 
> 
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...s/business.jpg


Sure thing  :Good Job:

----------

